# Krampusnacht



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

The style and detail in these Krampus make-up/costumes has me green with envy. Wow! How would one go about creating the horns and fixing them to your head?

http://lastnitesfunradio.blogspot.com/2010_12_01_archive.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, those are some outstanding costumes.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Lol your timing is impecible! Krampus is coming this you tube Wednesday!
Im editing it all right now!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Dang!!! Sweet.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Cool, looking fwd to Wednesday.

Re: the link, I too want to know. I don't see how in the heck they can keep those horns from falling off. They do not look light at all.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it Wednesday yet?????


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Krampus costumes (traditional ones) are carved from wood, the horns are real animal horns. I have an austrian friend who carves Krampus masks- he uses white stone pine (industry standard). Because the masks are carved from wood, they will hold the weight of the horns pretty easy. 
Im pretty big into Krampus- Im actually going to try to get a parade started in TX next year. Here is a link to Miguel's amazing work.
Im humbled every time I go to his site
http://miguelwalch.com/index.HTML


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow amazing work!


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Allen H said:


> Lol your timing is impecible! Krampus is coming this you tube Wednesday!
> Im editing it all right now!


Love it. Looking forward to the you tube.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

OMG OMG

Not knowing anything about Krampus other than its association with Santa, I get the impression that your friend's work is as trend-free as it is organic and realistic. Here in the states, masks and icons and really all visuals tend to waver in style and change according to popular influences from movies, etc., but those faces would make sense (and be SCARY) today or ten or twenty or fifty years ago. Something like that will endure, it is timeless. The proportions, the expressions, and all aspects just freaking WORK. I love it! Is there a site in English? With affordable prices, one dares to hope??

I'm not even into masks...but this is just perfect...it's "old-world" that still works in the right-now world...that's what you want!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Holy crap. If my wild stab at translating is accurate, he makes one of those in just 30-40 hours?? From WOOD???


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

yes, and with chisels as opposed to power tools- all old school aside from the initial shaping. No english Im afraid- I met him through one of the forums I monitor. very inspirational to me.
Classy is a great word for his work in my opinion.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's just astonishing work.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that is some stunning head work!


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

Hi I had posted about Krampus on my vlog earlier, but here is a recap. Krampus is known as the Christmas Devil, companion to St. Nicholas. Here is a excellent site for more info: http://www.krampus.com/who-is-krampus.php. They have a detail history, e-cards to make/send, events and swag. Great site.

Under the events section it looks like 7 stages in Atlanta, Georgia is doing a production http://www.7stages.org/krampusxmas/. Up in the Northeast, Krampuslauf Philadelphia http://krampuslaufphiladelphia.com/ is having their "parade" on Dec 10th, 2011. Last, there seems to be a Krampus costume ball in Detroit http://shadowartfair.com/emails/newsletter-112211.html

For those with a small thirst for Krampus, then Krampus beer might be for you. Southern Tier brewery makes a seasonal Imperial Helles Lager called Krampus for the Christmas season. At their web site, http://southerntierbrewing.com/beers.html#seasonalimperial you can see if it is ship to your neck of the woods. Here is a review of the beer: http://whatweredrinking.blogspot.com/2010/05/261-southern-tier-krampus.html.

Lastly, check out Youtube. Just search for Krampus of Krampuslauf. You will see some of the parades and activies that happen around the world for Krampus.

As home haunters, I would think Krampus would allow us to brings some "Darkness" back to Christmas (and our Christmas decoration). I am planning on having a nice-sized Krampus next to my glowing blow-mold Santa for next year.

Merry Krampus All


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I take Aleve for my crampus.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> i take aleve for my crampus.


roflmao


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL Deb !


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHA - funny kid.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Very much enjoying the tutorial on the Krampus costume - thanks Allen! 
Always love this Krampus music video:


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice video.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Those masks are amazing. I see Krampus getting very popular here in the states in near future.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

So...I can't believe that they get the stiff wooden mask so close to the eyes...it looks like makeup or a latex mask. Unless the mask is exactly tight to the face at the eye sockets, the wearer wouldn't be able to really see very well out of it. How do they get the mask so molded to the contours of the wearer's face?? I can't figure it out.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I never even heard of this before. How amazing! Those are great costumes. Funny - I saw the Krampus stuff on YouTube Wednesday and thought it was just a character name. Obviously I did not pay attention much to the details.
Good stuff.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

These costumes are nuts...HOW do they make the hay costumes?? Wow...I'm luvving the whole culture of this. 




I guess it's called "pea-straw"...cool how every culture has demons & dressing up.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

These ones look very Asian to me...like gods from a play...and what's the cultural significance of the parade/band? 




There is a guy dragging a real cauldron behind him! I love the elongated look of these. I'm confused by the "sameness" in all these vids..when there is a troupe of Krampus, their fur & masks & "look" seem to be as one. I wonder if it's one guy who crafts all the costumes for his buddies, or if there are ..like..a club of local Krampus makers, and the tradition is that they all look like a demon "family"? Hmmm... 




And here, they really go all-out for the effect...love the pyrotechnics..and it gives obnoxious teenage bys something to do with their lives.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

So weird to watch this, seeing as most of our crafting techniques here are additive, aka we build UP, and here they take away...





Look at all the HORNS!! I love the walls of the shop..


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

$400-$1000..and all laying on the floor!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I could watch that guy work all day. Amazing. Thanks Debbie.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow I want one. Don't think I'd ever ware it. Nope that would be on my wall where I can win money off it when no one will believe its wood.


----------

